# my banties



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

these are by bantam chicken friends . I;am also learning how to post pics to see if this works.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> these are by bantam chicken friends . I;am also learning how to post pics to see if this works.


I guess it did't work. too big of a pic


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I guess it did't work. too big of a pic


Nope didn't work. The picture has to be less than 100 kb


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

trying picture again


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That worked! Pretty chickens. Now that you know how to attach the pics, we'll be looking for more............and more.............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your hens have lovely colors.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> That worked! Pretty chickens. Now that you know how to attach the pics, we'll be looking for more............and more.............


well just one more her to see the cute factor on my baby bunnnie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG!! That's the cutest bunny I've ever seen. What kind is it? Is it a baby?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> OMG!! That's the cutest bunny I've ever seen. What kind is it? Is it a baby?


she is a baby lionhead rabbit. their hair grows a fluffy mane around the head. she is a small breed of rabbit. she is "omg cute" her name is willow


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Of course I had to go do a search for Lionhead rabbits. They are quite pretty. Never heard of them before, but of course I don't know any one who has rabbits, so................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Of course I had to go do a search for Lionhead rabbits. They are quite pretty. Never heard of them before, but of course I don't know any one who has rabbits, so................


well I'm not exactly into rabbits but i needed to find a companion for a bunny i resued from a flea market and this lady that lives not far away happen to have some of these, so I went and looked at them and.... well, how could I NOT get one! I think I almost fainted from all the cuteness..lol.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Spirit Wing,
Are those Seramas I see ?
Daryl


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are all adorable. ..and that bunny?...Too Cute and an adorable name.
I was never able to successfully incorporate unrelated rabbits into a happy situation. They would always fight. Tell us how you did it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Spirit Wing,
> Are those Seramas I see ?
> Daryl


wow! yes pigeonmama their are a few serama in the flock, plus I have some nankin bantams that are a rare breed that I got from colonial williamsburg from their rare breed department. They were popular pet in the 1700's. two are japanese hens and one mille flur de uccle, I don't know if I spelled that right but she reminds me of a grouse. I hatched the surama from eggs I got on ebay.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> They are all adorable. ..and that bunny?...Too Cute and an adorable name.
> I was never able to successfully incorporate unrelated rabbits into a happy situation. They would always fight. Tell us how you did it.


I put the baby in a cage next to the other for a month ,plus I had the first one spayed, I think that helps with terrritory issues. the baby one loves the other and even cleans her ears and licks on her. the cages were right next to each other so they could sniff through the bars.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I put the baby in a cage next to the other for a month ,plus I had the first one spayed, I think that helps with terrritory issues. the baby one loves the other and even cleans her ears and licks on her. the cages were right next to each other so they could sniff through the bars.


That's the way I integrate new chickens to the coop too. I learned that trick long after the bunny phase and wish I would have thought of it back then.
I hope your two have a long and joyful life.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> wow! yes pigeonmama their are a few serama in the flock, plus I have some nankin bantams that are a rare breed that I got from colonial williamsburg from their rare breed department. They were popular pet in the 1700's. two are japanese hens and one mille flur de uccle, I don't know if I spelled that right but she reminds me of a grouse. I hatched the surama from eggs I got on ebay.


Spirit Wing,
have had seramas in the past, came right from the original importer, Jerry. Very nice gentleman to deal with. I had a lovely pair of single comb nankins that I lost to weasels. I did love these little chickens. Both breeds very gentle, people friendly, even the roos.
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Spirit Wing,
> have had seramas in the past, came right from the original importer, Jerry. Very nice gentleman to deal with. I had a lovely pair of single comb nankins that I lost to weasels. I did love these little chickens. Both breeds very gentle, people friendly, even the roos.
> Daryl


that is neat! we have the same taste in bantams, sorry about the weasels..yikes! they are(nankins) very tame I can go pick one up with no problem. I hope more people can breed them so this little chicken breed will survive. I like the serama too, but the house is full and I'am moving on to the pijns. lots of training in my future.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Spirit Wings, 

Your bantams are very pretty and your little baby Willow is adorable OVERLOAD!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Spirit Wings,
> 
> Your bantams are very pretty and your little baby Willow is adorable OVERLOAD!


thanks pigeonpal....nice of you


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Spirit Wings, 

Thought you might like this video of a lionhead bunny trying to coax a dog into playing with him. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R9SVZ3FrI0


----------

